# Is there a better base then SFIC bases?



## Equestrian

Are there any bases that are if higher quality and more natural ingredients then SFIC bases? I have used a few different ones of theirs and really liked them, but was wondering if there was a better one out there. TIA


----------



## Crombie

I have tried many bases, but my all-time favorite are Brambleberry's premium bases - especially their goat's milk.


----------



## Equestrian

Crombie said:


> I have tried many bases, but my all-time favorite are Brambleberry's premium bases - especially their goat's milk.



I don't see anything on their site that says premium bases?


----------



## Crombie

*Brambleberry Premium Bases*

They would be the ones found on this url:
http://www.brambleberry.com/Bramble-Berry-Bases-C11.aspx  (It starts with "*Bramble Berry* offers its own line of high quality melt and pour soap bases".  

This is as opposed to waht they call their "bulk" bases found on:
http://www.brambleberry.com/Bases-Melt-Pour--C151.aspx

They are definitely different products - different pricing, differnt ingredients.  For example, 25 lbs of Goat Milk "high quality" is $53.25 but of "bulk" is $39.00.

I do not think they do a good job differentiating - I would think 25 pounds of more of anything is "bulk".  But, anyway, I hope that helps.  It is the "high quality" that I like the most, especially the goats milk.


----------



## Equestrian

Thanks! Good I guessed right when I ordered from them about which were the right ones. I'm most interested in the highest quality of the goats milk bases. It will be interesting to see the difference between theirs and the SFIC base as it is the same ingredients.


----------



## Crombie

*Brambleberry Bases*

Equestrian - please let us know your results.  I can't order from SFIC because I am a hobbyist, not a business, and could never justify buying the required amount of base required as a minimum order.


----------



## Equestrian

Crombie said:


> Equestrian - please let us know your results.  I can't order from SFIC because I am a hobbyist, not a business, and could never justify buying the required amount of base required as a minimum order.



I bought the SFIC base from http://www.bulkapothecary.com .   I'm a hobbyist too so no way could I afford to buy straight from the source. I looked at their site and wow that would be a lot of soap to buy!  My stuff should be here Friday so I will let you know what I think about the difference. Though I thought I read somewhere last night that the premium base from brambleberry is just SFIC base. Will have to see if I can find that again.


----------



## lisamaliga

I'm a big fan of both SFIC and Stephenson soap bases. For more information about Stephenson, here's a link: http://www.stephensonpersonalcare.co.uk/melt_and_pour.php
Happy Soaping! 
Lisa


----------



## huffychick

Crombie said:


> Equestrian - please let us know your results.  I can't order from SFIC because I am a hobbyist, not a business, and could never justify buying the required amount of base required as a minimum order.




I too am a hobbyist, but I do sell my soaps.  I do not have a license or an official business but I will definitely look into it if I feel like I could become an actual business.  I use SFIC bases, and I buy from bulkapothecary.  I haven't looked too far into other companies but definitely open to ordering other products or from different companies for more natural and better quality for a great price!!


----------



## huffychick

so has it been decided there are better bases than SFIC?  or am I doing a great job using SFIC?


----------



## VanessaP

hippychicproducts said:


> I too am a hobbyist, but I do sell my soaps.  I do not have a license or an official business but I will definitely look into it if I feel like I could become an actual business.  I use SFIC bases, and I buy from bulkapothecary.  I haven't looked too far into other companies but definitely open to ordering other products or from different companies for more natural and better quality for a great price!!



The first time you took money for soap, you became a business.


----------



## paillo

Brambleberry's premium bases in the 25-lb block are pretty economical if you don't mind cutting up a big, ugly, warty block (the warts are no problem, they melt right in). I've gotten lazy and have been ordering pretty large quantities of pre-wrapped 1-lb blocks from Peak - also SFIC high quality. The price is comparable, they're essentially the same base, and the smaller blocks are sooo much easier and cleaner to work with. Will have to check out Stephenson's, thanks for the link!


----------



## Crombie

*Stephenson's*

I have recently tried some of the Stephenon's soap bases and was not happy with them at all - the clear was not clear.  You had to get it really hot to get it melted and then it would gel before it cooled enough to pour.  I now have a large quantity of it and am clueless as to how I am going to use it.


----------



## froggybean37

I'm fairly certain that Brambleberry uses SFIC for their bases, so there should not be a difference between the two. Just as an FYI! So if you've tried BB's bases you know what SFIC's are like.


----------



## JABONYARTE

Did any one try LOW SWEAT MELT AND POUR base from SFIC or from Brambleberry in a humidity conditions? 
i live in a very high humidity condition ..
where can i find a better price?? 
which one is better??


----------



## robtr31

LOW SWEAT MELT AND POUR base from Brambleberry is good nice hard bar and after one week drying witch i did ,but may not need to , sits in shower dish and holds up nicely same as a cp bar of soap which i have four different bars in the dish.  people i gave a few bars to said magor inprovement over regular bases . looks like cp soap when done ,melts well is really watery when melted ( i thought what is this ) put in mold and hardens up nicly have had no problem with sweating i live in bc west coast.

Bramble Berry Bases
*LCP White Melt And Pour Soap*



*Ingredients:* Coconut Oil, Palm Oil, Safflower Oil, Glycerin (kosher, of vegetable origin), Purified Water, Sodium Hydroxide (saponifying agent), Sorbitol (moisturizer), Sorbitan oleate (emulsifier), Soy bean protein (conditioner) , Titanium Dioxide (mineral whitener used in opaque soaps)
*Note:* The ingredients on this list, provided to us by  the manufacturer, have not been independently verified. The manufacturer  uses a small number of processing aids during saponification that are  proprietary, do not appear on the list, and are not disclosed

simlair ingredients to cp  what would you use to make it so thin when melted , like a rebatch but thinner, ?


----------



## obnaturals

Another great melt and pour base to try is Crafters Choice and if you order $30.00 or more it is free shipping in the USA.  I like SFIC however it is made with soybean protein which many people are allergic to.

Crafters Choice has an awesome lather ( I have used both companies) and you can choose from many bases including detergent free etc.  If you don't see what you are looking for on the site let me know.

http://obnaturalcrafts.weebly.com/


----------



## Crombie

*Lather*

Generally, the more MP soap lathers, the more detergent is in the soap.  Detergents can be drying to the skin.


----------



## LandedGentress

SFIC is good but my problem is with their supplier, Bulk Apothecary. I was a hobbiest that launched a business and WSP is my base purveyor of choice. Bulk apothecary omitted stock from my order which I had to call twice about and I still didn't receive two pounds of base, but Wholesale Supplied has only a min $30 order, sell Crafter's choice by 2 lb or 24 lb blocks, ship quickly, orders give you points towards discounts and have incredible bases. Most of their detergent free bases are low sweat so you'll have less issue with glycerine few and their premium MP is delicious. The honey is the only version I but that has detergent, bu when i make soap with it, especially combining it with heather essential oil, clients devour it. If you purchase their detergent free, you immediately lose not only detergents but sulfates, bringing you with even fewer additives, than the much touted "natural" Method brand soaps.


----------



## VanessaP

SFIC sells to other companies as well. Elements Bath & Body sells the SFIC bases, and EBB has super fast order processing. I've never had an order take more than 36 hours to ship out.


----------



## Equestrian

OK so the BB Goats Milk is just as good as the SFIC I get from BA, I think it actually was nicer to use. Did my experiment with the both of them and this I am going with BB as it saves me a little money.


----------



## Crombie

*BB Goat's Milk Base*

Equestrian - thank you for providing feedback from your experience.  I've tried several bases from different companies but always come back to the BB goat's milk.  It is my co-workers favorite.


----------



## Koshka

Guys, I'm sorry to break it to you, but Brambleberry buys her M&P bases from SFIC. So it's the same exact thing. 
And the quality is excellent! That's my go-to company form glycerin soap base. I order but a truckload all the time (due to the volume of my orders sometimes I can go through that amount of soap base in a couple of weeks). And I'm always open to co-op possibility


----------

